# invertabrite death trap



## bocrayfish (Nov 15, 2009)

OK so im getting a 55 gallon fish tank full set up cregs list. :fish-in-a-bag:
pre-stocked, brace your selves its an invertebrate death trap. 

1 small snow flake eel
2 3 white spotted puffers
3 2 small octopus
4 4 shrimp assorted
5 20 hermit crabs
my question is will this dissolve into utter chaos as soon as i get it*old dude the problem is i *lovelovelove*


----------

